# Ultra Sonic Mouse Device



## kebpts (May 2, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience using these devices in frog rooms? As the weather gets colder here, we are starting to see an increase in the number of mice in the house. (From zero to many) I have heard people say that the ultra sonic devices that give off a high pitch tone (above human hearing) can keep them away. But, my frogs are in my bedroom, i wouldn't want to stress them out. If anyone has done it, or knows what range a frog can hear, i would greatly appreciate the information.

Thank You.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

They do not work, in fact the Riddex was under investigation by FTC. Check this out:
Marketer of Pest Control Devices Required to Provide Support for Claims


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I tried one of these devices many years ago in a greenhouse. It was going full blast when we had an invasion of voles that ate off every seedling over night.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah they don't work . . . try this instead . . . 

Victor® TIN CAT® Mouse Trap, Model M310


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

ultrasonic devices do not work. not for mice nor for roaches. The reason companies can get away with selling them is that they can cause a distirubance in rodent activity, for a brief period of time. But just like having a loud TV playing while you are trying to read, mice eventually will become accustom to the sound. Tin Cats can work, although they are not the most humane form of rodent control. The best method for controlling mice is to first seal up any openings where mice might be entering the structure. Copper mesh or steal wool works great. Secondly you need to eliminate as many harborage areas as possible, such as carboard boxes (mice wil chew through them) or cluttered areas. My device of choice is the good ole snap trap baited with a little bit of peanut butter. Make sure you set them in areas where the mice would come in contact with them. Alway place them perpendicular along a surface, like a wall. If placed in the center of a room, it is less likely to catch anything. Best of luck!
James


----------

